# Secondhand rucksack - Osprey, Deuter etc.



## atalanta (13 Jun 2017)

Hi all - anyone got a spare or unused cycling rucksack kicking around? Happy to haggle over it with you. Good back panel ventilation a must!


----------



## atalanta (13 Jun 2017)

User46386 said:


> Yeah I could sort you something out. I've got an Osprey,15L in blue S/M back. Good used condition £25.00 delivered.


Sounds ace - you got a photo? Or a range name? Hoping to find one I can go running in as well as cycling.


----------



## atalanta (13 Jun 2017)

Still in the market, friends - preference given to a bag with a good structured hip-belt over the single-strap kind.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2017)

You could post this in the Wanted forum

If you can extend to new, I have one of these (or an older version thereof) and it's a very good buy for £36 new (less quidco, if you have Tesco vouchers, you can double their value and use at Evans )

https://www.evanscycles.com/deuter-...esvaid=50080&gclid=CN7pjL-Bu9QCFcmd7Qodu5UPDA


----------



## atalanta (13 Jun 2017)

I will that, thanks. And cheers on the Deuter rec.


----------

